# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  Advantage of on line shooping

## tranzysmitha

hello tell me what is advantage of on line shopping in usa ?

best color laser printer

----------


## gaiuse

1. Shopping is not limited to retail store hours. You can now shop anywhere and at anytime. 
2. Comparison shopping has been made easier due to online shopping.
3. Easier to find discounts on the sofa you’re looking for.

----------


## MichaelKWilson

There are many advantages of online shopping; this is the reason why online stores are a booming business today. Online shopping includes buying clothes, gadgets, shoes, appliances, or even daily groceries. Listed below are several online shopping advantages and these are the following.

Save Time
Save Fuel
Save Energy
Comparison of Prices
24/7 Availability
Hate Waiting in Lines
Too Ashamed to Buy
Easy to Search Merchandise You Want to Buy

----------


## ankita1234

If you are like me, you hate crowds when you're shopping. Especially during festivals or special events, they can be such a huge headache. Also, it tends to be more chaotic when there are more crowds out and this sometimes makes us feel rush or hurried. Grumpy, annoying, and smelly people also annoy me when I'm out shopping. Plus, parking becomes a huge issue. All of these problems can be avoided when you shop online.

----------


## sankalppatil732

online shopping can be defined as the process of purchasing goods or services through the Internet. ... Lower prices: many considered that the prices of items available in the more conventional brick & mortar stores are more affordable than those in online stores, but this was long ago.

----------


## hillary

very important

----------

